# The gear for me habit.



## Chrisrayner (Feb 6, 2016)

This should last me out. Just so long as it doesn't hasten the end.?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice! It feels like the cupboards were designed after you got the machine and the grinder.


----------



## Chrisrayner (Feb 6, 2016)

PPapa said:


> Nice! It feels like the cupboards were designed after you got the machine and the grinder.


Regrettably not the case. I need to relieve the pelmet about 1mm to slide the grinder under.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

That is quite a machine. Wow


----------

